# Acrylic nails and nail polish.



## kirkunit

I work as a chef in a busy restaurant and have a question regarding food service staff wearing fake nails and or nail polish. 

The assistant manageress and two other supervisors wear them. One of the supervisors is married to the head chef. 

The restaurant is part of a big chain with many sites. In my mind I think they should not be worn but I am not 100% sure.

Before I go to the general manager, I want to be certain on the topic. I'm prepared to have daggers in my back as long as I have some substance to back me up.


----------



## pollopicu

Well back when I was stupid, and out of cooking school I used to wear them, but under my rubber gloves. As I gradually became more and more serious about cooking and food I removed them, and don't even wear nail polish anymore. What's the point? it's only going to chip off anyway, even with gloves. not to mention, you can really hurt your nails (nail removed from the root) with acrylics. ouch!

I've never heard of an ass. manager handling food, but by how upset you are I'm guessing they do? if so, do they use gloves? cause if they don't, then you need to tell it on the mountain.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I saw this thread yesterday and googled a few MSDS (s).

They mostly dealt with the hazards of working in a nail shop and inhalation of the dust.

However all of them had a few points dealing with the toxic nature of the acrylic material if absorbed thru the skin and mucus membranes.

A good glove should be enough to protect the expensive nail job as well as protecting the guests from the chemicals (and polish chips) but most of all that nasty bacteria (viruses and mold spores) found under (every ones) nails.

mimi


----------

